# Hawkeye on Disney+



## ctg (Nov 24, 2021)

> Series based on the Marvel Comics superhero Hawkeye, centering on the adventures of Young Avenger, Kate M. Bishop, who took on the role after the original Avenger, Clint Barton.


----------



## ctg (Nov 24, 2021)

Before I watch, why the bloody hell it has to be a Christmas series?

First two episode synopsis are "Archer Kate Bishop lands in the middle of a criminal conspiracy, forcing Hawkeye out of retirement" and "Clint has to help Kate disentangle herself from the Tracksuit mafia and a real-life murder mystery."

Could we not let the old man to be in retirement? He opted out from all of it, wanting to live peaceful and quietly with his family at farm, far away from anything. In that term, Thanos also did the same thing, and so did Wolverine. And they were all forced to do their stuff regardless.

It is an unfortunate pattern and I for one did expect Hawkeye to pass the bug. The way how DC has done it with Titans is far more intriguing as their approach is more mature.

Maybe at the background I have my bias on the YA stuff. So we'll see how this weekly series develops. For now I'm willing to give it a try, because Loki was excellent.


----------



## ctg (Nov 24, 2021)

Spoiler: S01E01 - Never Meet Your Heroes



It slightly surprised me that the first Avengers event produced another hero, but I despised our heroine for being a rich, privileged kid. Why? Bow and arrow isn't a noble prestige that only a few can afford to do. 

In fact it's much more affordable than learning to shoot firearms. The other skills, picking locks that is something that certainly privileged kids won't do, unless they are Monty, the bad kid. But I liked that she freaked out for bringing down the campus clock tower. 

I guess the chequebook comes in handy for paying the damages. 






Clint, I felt the same for seeing the "musical." The old lady sitting behind him nicely reflects the feeling, although in this shot she's kind of smiling. I loved that he'd turned off his hearing aid, because to be honest, I was again feeling the same. I even wanted him to turn the muffler back on. His youngest put it the best, "Why everyone is singing and dancing about thing?" 

"I don't know," Clint chuckled. "I really don't know." Me neither. 

But I get the Christmas theme since Old Man took family for a city trip, not really intending to do any of the Avenger stuff. He's in the daddy-o club, slippers, beer belly and all. 






"Oh, you have always been an overachiever, but this time you managed to do the impossible."  

Mum gave a deserved bollocking, even cancelling credit cards, which must hurt in the long run. But she was quick to accept another gold medal from the misbehaving offspring. Things that you do to save your *ss when you're young are numerous, and many of them don't succeed unless the parents are total muffins. 

In the poor people family, demoing the clock tower and getting caught would have had far dire consequences then cancelling the credit cards. But the Christmas Charity Party wasn't cancelled, it was expected. 

Things that you can do with a fat chequebook. It was far more intriguing to watch the rich people argue over marriages as if they are still themselves as king makers. To them it part of the aristocracy. To us part of their weird ways. 

The surprise crash robbery during the auction for superhero anomalies were a real surprise. But I never saw the connection between the Ronin suit and the Hawkeye. 

I thought that it'd be a bad move to don the costume and that's what it turned out to be, when things are associated with memories, just because some nightmares can materialise. Especially in the Marvel universe. 

So the question is, were Ronin costume a disguise for a job that Nick Fury sent Clint into?


----------



## ctg (Nov 24, 2021)

Spoiler: S01E02 - Hawk and Seek



"Who the hell are you?" 

Clint was prepared to mash fist into her face for violating the Christmas peace and family time. Good thing is that the daddy phase has given him some patience. The one thing he cannot turn off is the past, especially serving time under Fury's Shield.

You have to wonder what sort of things he ended up doing, because the version we got from the Marvel's Shield is quite polished from all the dirt. I know that a lot of people don't associate Shield with the shady stuff, but that's what they did in order to get access to even more shadier stuff. 

However, if the Ronin suit would have been the Punisher one, we would have immediately known the package that comes with it. Now we'll have to accept that its connected to some real bad stuff. 

Oh Ms Bishop, the track record of getting involved in the bad stuff is starting to appear. 

What I don't get is that if Clint committed a crime in it, why he kept it?

Why to stress over it? Nobody knows that identity behind the mask. They couldn't even identify sex in it. I guess nobody has seen boobs before.






Giggles. Maybe the best scene, especially on seeing Larps going real on each other and Clint yielding to be subject in trial for combat. I thought it could only go one way with Clint and the fist meeting a movable object and some wailing afterwards. 

Didn't happen. I guess we can't have violence on the Christmas, except for daddy-o getting sabre whipped by the young lady. Not that it didn't happen, even though it looked like so for Jack playing badly the sword fight.

Clint getting baseball bat on the groin area however was surprising, until I got that he allowed himself to be snatched, even the Tracksuits carried his tools for him into the base. Things that you'll learn under Fury's command ... man. 

It's easy to see his plan, but the execution is lacking Hawkeye style. He was never good at asking questions.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 26, 2021)

This is good fun. Clint is a very reluctant, rather cheesed- off participant, and this is used to good effect.


----------



## ctg (Nov 26, 2021)

> Set in post-blip New York City, _*Hawkeye*_ sees former Avenger Clint Barton on a seemingly simple mission: get back to his family for Christmas. Possible? Maybe with the help of Kate Bishop, a 22-year-old archer with dreams of becoming a super hero. The two are forced to work together when a presence from Barton’s past threatens to derail far more than the festive spirit.
> 
> Helmed by Rhys Thomas (pictured above, right) and directing duo Bert and Bertie, the series sees the return of Jeremy Renner as Clint and introduces Hailee Steinfeld (above left) as Kate Bishop.
> 
> We spoke to Rhys Thomas about being part of the MCU and shooting a show set at Christmas…











						Hawkeye: Interview with series head director Rhys Thomas
					

Hawkeye lead director and executive producer Rhys Thomas tells us all about Clint Barton's solo show...




					www.scifinow.co.uk
				





> I mean I don’t want to be responsible for sending young kids into the thing but yeah, this is fun! It’s Marvel, it has action, but we tried to keep it quite light. It’s specifically for 12-and-a half-year-olds, that was our audience haha. No, hopefully, it’s for everyone.
> 
> I have a six-year-old and just as you asked that I was like ‘would I let her watch it?’ and I don’t think there’s anything in there I would worry about.



12 and half year olds... maybe I should stop watching then.


----------



## ctg (Nov 26, 2021)

Can someone please tell me what is going on with that dog? It is bugging me.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 26, 2021)

For a second I thought it was a MASH spinoff...


----------



## Parson (Nov 26, 2021)

My first thought when I discovered how rich Kate Bishop was, was "Batman." I rather like it that she comes from a rich family. I'd expect that she's about to learn some lessons. --- As to archery being an everyman's sport.... Not so much. You need lots of time. Expensive equipment, and most of all talent, which knows no boundaries as to rich or poor. Rich can just as easily be talented as poor.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 27, 2021)

ctg said:


> 12 and half year olds... maybe I should stop watching then.


I haven't given up hope that I, too, may some day be as sophisticated and mature as a 12-1/2-year-old.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 27, 2021)

I'd love a go at archery, always fancied it even though I'm blind in one eye


----------



## Parson (Nov 27, 2021)

For myself I've been described as blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 28, 2021)

Parson said:


> For myself I've been described as blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.


That's pretty much me. The 'good' eye is ridiculously short sighted. I'm great when it comes to things up close, without the glasses, I can see all sorts of detail. But for distance its terrible, especially at night. No way I could drive a car.


----------



## ctg (Nov 28, 2021)

So for a budget of around 150 to 200 USD you can get a decent bow and arrows for you to start practising archery. It is not an expansive sport, unless you make it. If you're cheap, you can walk into bush and make a bushbow with a string next to nothing. 

If you can see around 100 meters, you're golden. So even with bad eyes you can get into and with a good trainer you can learn how to compensate having the good eye on the bad side. It should not stop you, if you want to do it. 

That's why I said that archery is not a noble sport. It is not a richman's hobby. Hawkeye's special arrows though are going to need a fat wallet. But here's the thing, how is the young female, soon to replace Clint, any different from DC's green arrow?


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 28, 2021)

It would be cool if I had a really long garden to practise archery, with no windows or greenhouses nearby lol


----------



## Parson (Nov 28, 2021)

ctg said:


> So for a budget of around 150 to 200 USD you can get a decent bow and arrows for you to start practising archery. It is not an expansive sport, unless you make it. If you're cheap, you can walk into bush and make a bushbow with a string next to nothing.
> 
> If you can see around 100 meters, you're golden. So even with bad eyes you can get into and with a good trainer you can learn how to compensate having the good eye on the bad side. It should not stop you, if you want to do it.
> 
> That's why I said that archery is not a noble sport. It is not a richman's hobby. Hawkeye's special arrows though are going to need a fat wallet. But here's the thing, how is the young female, soon to replace Clint, any different from DC's green arrow?


Oh that's absolutely true. But if you are going to be part of competitive archery you're going to need really, really, good equipment. Because at the top levels the difference between archers is very little. I'd compare it to tennis. If you are an elite player you can beat most anyone with an old fashioned racket (the small ones). But if you are playing another elite player the app. 1% advantage that a modern large racket gives an elite player is often telling. --- I'm no connoisseur of archery, but you don't see cheap bows in the Olympics, even regional competitions will have a great number of high end bows and arrows.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 28, 2021)

The bows they use in the olympics are like formula one cars, high tech. I'd like to see them use traditional long bows, see how well they do


----------



## ctg (Nov 28, 2021)

> I shoot an Olympic level bow with arrows to match and I couldn't see how anyone could spend over $4,000 on their equipment.
> 
> Riser - $800
> Limbs - $800
> ...




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Archery/comments/xmjvt

Not hightech!


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 28, 2021)

I think a lot of athletes would hire them,with sponsorship. After all, Lewis Hamilton doesn't own the F1 car he drives (though he could afford it)


----------



## ctg (Dec 1, 2021)

Spoiler: S01E03 - Echoes



A story wise the Tracksuit Mafia Boss is impressive, but you have to wonder about that dragon origin. Daddy told the little girl that they live in another world and if they come to ours, they get powerful. Also another interesting thing about her is that her origin is again in Asia and not in the Western world.

The sad thing, but also intriguing thing is to think that the lost her leg and her hearing at the same time due some war, making her as a very rare individual character seen on the small screen. But she's not a wimp. Not for taking down boxers, black belters and so on.

It is equally intriguing to see that Clint being Rogue during the blink years were a vigilante almost literally dipping into the dark side. It's just when you see him holding blade in his hands, while wearing the Ronin costume slashing and piercing opponents without a remorse, you definitely know that he was doing the same thing as DD and the Punisher.

I also admit that I was wrong in regards of the Ronin origin, blaming him on doing Fury's dirty work when I knew that Fury wasn't exactly a righteous defender like the Cpt America, because Fury had no problems on going to the dark side. After all he was a secretive leader of a black op intel group. An opponent to Hydra.






Yes Clint that's proper reflecting of your feelings. Nobody is going to come to rescue you from this hole. You have to do it or then you have to start trusting the young one. But he didn't, the only card he had in his sleeve was playing the truth and assuming that the girl was just a girl, in both cases. Clint, I would not want to be in your shoes.

The only thing that he lied about was the true identity, as if it mattered. He could have come out clean and explained that he went bonkers due to pain from the Blink event. He didn't, he escaped but not from the fight. Maybe retirement isn't an option for him because clearly he was enjoying far too much on making the mafia boys look like fools.

Boss lady, different matter and because he underestimated his opponents, more bruises including in his pride. The only way he could save his skin was on getting his hands on the bow. How the Hawkeye got his gear in the storeroom, I don't know, but after getting that weapons the game changed. 

I loved the fight and the chase. Kate using trick arrows were brilliant and to be honest, a bow in a chase can be an effective, because you have to think about your shots, not just spray and pray in Hollywood style.

In the aftermath Kate tried to offer Clint a traditional Hawkeye costume, including H in his forehead, but he turned it down ... for marriatal reasons. Although I suspect if wife would have asked, it would have gone on with little bit of muttering on side. But he also revealed that he really has a huge problem with his image.

He claimed to be nothing, when the fact is whole Avengers thing put him on everyone's consciousness and he couldn't hide behind the Shield any more.






Happy New Year of 2020. They got really lucky that the lockdown had mostly emptied the streets allowing them to shoot pretty freely. But, what the hell is the story behind the Christmas Dog?

He is a character in the poster and they carry him in the narrative. But I do not approve the Pizza Dog name.

---

One question, am I barking the wrong tree on assuming that Clint is Ronin?


----------



## BBally81 (Dec 2, 2021)

ctg said:


> Happy New Year of 2020. They got really lucky that the lockdown had mostly emptied the streets allowing them to shoot pretty freely. But, what the hell is the story behind the Christmas Dog?
> 
> He is a character in the poster and they carry him in the narrative. But I do not approve the Pizza Dog name.



The dog is a character from the 2012 Hawkeye series that this series is mostly inspired by.


----------



## ctg (Dec 2, 2021)

Spoiler: Ronin









In the beginning of the Endgame there's a section where Blink made Clint's family to go away. And it's true, BW found him in Tokyo during his Ronin phase. It is a fleeting moment that kind of disappears into the background, but it is a confirmation that Clint went bad during that time and became a vigilante.


----------



## Parson (Dec 2, 2021)

ctg said:


> Spoiler: Ronin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I continue to be amazed at the stuff you know/remember about this universe. I never, never, would have remembered that.


----------



## ctg (Dec 3, 2021)

Parson said:


> I continue to be amazed at the stuff you know/remember about this universe. I never, never, would have remembered that.


I had to watch a few things on Disney+, but since they're there, it took only time to find it. It had to be there as a connection to this stuff, just like the first movie. It's also interesting to watch those ones in the light of knowing what happens in the MCU. You notice different stuff and it's research, stuff that we writers do, occasionally.


----------



## ctg (Dec 8, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.04 - Partners, Am I Right?



Man, I hated how they dispelled the resolution on the cliff hanger. There is no point on building tension and putting in clues in regards of the threat, show its happening and then immediately deflate it. 

The only funny bit was Jack calling Clint as "The Archer" and then Kate saying it's an imago thing. The biggest thing was for Mum to dismiss Clint and at the end, telling him: "Kate's not Romanoff."

What the hell, does everyone know Black Widow as Natasha Romanoff? And yet they want to call Clint by his call-sing? And thing is Mum did it with a slight concern over her, not for Clint, but for the heir to the imperium. 

Thing is, she's far removed from Mum's interest circles and she isn't aiming to be the next leader. All we have seen is that she's better off without the family then with them.






I loved that Clint nicked the blade, but in my mind, I cannot understand how that thing works and how the blade has enough of structure to block other weapons and be occasionally smashed against hard things. 

In a twist, Clint's wife somehow knew exactly what he'd been doing during the dark times, and what items were associated with the suit. But could it be that Clint married a Shield Agent? Would he really share a secret about what he did when he went bonkers? I doubt he would.






It really bugged me that Mum kept going on and on about how bad influence Hawkeye had been to her daughter, even since the Attack on New York. It seemed to rub Kate wrong way as well. Pizza didn't mind anything as long as there's treats on offer. 

Thing is I keep feeling that there's something in Jack that we doesn't know, but seeing Kate moping around also reminded me about Jessica Jones. I think Jack might have been in that series but I cannot remember for sure. 

I certainly would not stayed there in her shoes, but getting a pizza for the home party instead of going into a fancy party to mingle with the big shoes, I don't thinks so. Pizza dog didn't minded, as more treats, better. 

Maybe the biggest revelation is that Clint followed Kate's clue on the "Sword Boy"   and pulled out details that connected Jack to Tracksuits. How he got info in the money launder side, I don't know, because it felt too convenient. It also deflates the myth that Jack cannot afford to buy swords.  

Who is he really?






"The best shot? One I didn't take." It must be gnawing him a great deal that Fury sent him on assassination detail to take out BW and that at the end, it was him that survived the whole ordeal with the Soul Stone and no her. 'Once taken, never to be returned.'

So many what ifs. She might have been a best Avenger, but she did sacrifice her soul willingly. But the interesting thing is that Red Skulls said back then the same thing as in the first time, that that the sacrifice has to be the one he loved most. So did Clint love her or the family?

"Is that where you met Ronin?" Kate asked. Clint rolled his eyes as she continued, "It's you, isn't it?" Why is BW's death details everyone's knowledge, but not the time when he went bad?

Clint answers was, "Blip worked differently on every people. I went back doing what I do best."

"You mean protecting people."

"Hurting people. My job was always hurting people, not saving them."

Yep, Clint is as bad as they come. He most certainly ain't as pure as Captain America. Thing is, he is a flawed hero and he really doesn't want to do hero's bit any more. Like with all old warriors, peace is better. 






Not that old warriors ever seem to bury their business as the Ronin suite lead back to Mr Pretty Face. "Don't get me wrong, I think you're a doormat. You worked under William Lopez as a lietenat for, what, four years? Then you moved under Maya. You must have seen a lot business."

Not that he was interested in maybe, but rather that the real boss wasn't interrupted, because that would be bad for the business. With two episodes to go who the hell is the boss and why does he matter in the deal? If Clint had gone in the way he'd been trained, the business would have been done, but it's not like he really wants to do killing. 

Maybe there's too many skeletons in the closet. But in the people's eyes Hawkeye is a hero and he cannot do wrong. And if he would tell them how broken he feels, they'd try to help him just because he carries the imago. 






It kind of surprised me that Clint still hadn't associated the Ronin killing of Maya's dad to her need of revenge. It was as if he wanted all of it be buried and forgotten, so that he can be a daddy-o ... with a history. 

Biggest thing is that he has never really had a partner. Not an apprentice. He acknowledge it and claimed that Kate never were, even though he were training her for the business. For taking over his image, but he wasn't willing to let Kate into the secret of what's really happening in the world, and all the sh*tty things that comes with it, like BW's sisters getting involved in the Ronin mess. 

Thing is, there shouldn't be any secrets if you're going to make Kate to be the woman in the suit.


----------



## Parson (Dec 8, 2021)

@ctg  I'm flummoxed. How do you manage to see these things so immediately. I was looking last night about 10 pm to see if there was a new episode of *Hawkeye *and, no, there was not. But I log on the Chrons and find you've seen it, have a screen shot, and have commented on it before I believe I even have a chance to see the episode. I've had this happen a few times. Is there a Greenwich Mean time that these are released or something? Do they stream a day or two earlier in Europe?


----------



## ctg (Dec 8, 2021)

Parson said:


> @ctg  I'm flummoxed. How do you manage to see these things so immediately. I was looking last night about 10 pm to see if there was a new episode of *Hawkeye *and, no, there was not. But I log on the Chrons and find you've seen it, have a screen shot, and have commented on it before I believe I even have a chance to see the episode. I've had this happen a few times. Is there a Greenwich Mean time that these are released or something? Do they stream a day or two earlier in Europe?


I took my sweet time on reviewing the piece and I did it at late afternoon. They do not stream early in Europe. In the site it says every Wednesday. Go there, click the big banner and it should take you straight into the latest episode. But I sense that I should now give these last two episodes a couple of days before watching, in case someone else wants to pop in their piece. Wink, yeah?


----------



## Parson (Dec 9, 2021)

Hm, maybe it's the 7 hour time shift? If it streams at 12:01 am (whatever local time is) then while I could not watch it at 10:00 pm my time. If you were a late night person/very early morning person you could have already seen it. 

After reading your spoiler on "Partners Am I Right?" I'm tempted just to give up on this. There is so much back story that I don't have a clue about it boggles the imagination. But I'll keep plugging along because the show works for me on the level of "What you see is what you get." For example: I'm loving the old tired master who wants to quit the Super Hero gig, verses the young brash wannabe who sees everything in a stark black and white and hasn't done enough living to see that in the end it's all shades of gray. --- Or is it? Does the wannabe actually have the right of things? 

One of the nice things about this last episode is the complicated feelings of the Mom. She's a tough Mom and seems like a very good investigator. But in this show it's clear that she loves her daughter, dotes on her even, and yet she's all a dither about the charming man, who we all suspect is playing her. Also I'm becoming more confused about Hawkeye's special arrows. Where do the come from? Does he not make them? Why must they be retrieved? Related: Shouldn't we see our archers practicing? Like any skill sport, practice is absolutely essential if you are to perform at the highest of levels.


----------



## ctg (Dec 10, 2021)

If you're giving up because I'm putting in some info then that is wrong. You shouldn't do that. I rather cull my posts to couple of paras. I also going to post reviews on the remaining Hawkeye episodes over the weekend, giving more than a few days for you guys to see it and post your own thoughts.


----------



## Parson (Dec 10, 2021)

Parson said:


> But I'll keep plugging along because the show works for me on the level of "What you see is what you get."


As I said above. I will keep watching because it works for me. Reading your posts just makes me realize that I'm missing more than I get because I don't have sufficient background.



ctg said:


> I also going to post reviews on the remaining Hawkeye episodes over the weekend,



I first read this thinking you were going to post on all the remaining episodes *this *weekend. But I now think you are saying on the weekend following the Wednesday release of each new episode.


----------



## ctg (Dec 10, 2021)

There's only two episodes left.


----------



## ctg (Dec 22, 2021)

Sorry for the break. I was grieving and didn't wanted to post. Not that anyone bothered to comment even though you guys had a chance. Both episodes are out in Disney+


----------



## Droflet (Dec 22, 2021)

I stopped watching this after seeing the first episode. IMHO it was .


----------



## ctg (Dec 22, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.05 - Ronin



So the blink happened again and that's why Yelena is so clueless on what happened. There are so many ties to the other movies including the Black Widow that you can see in Disney+. 

It is a big shock when your life is terminated and you come back, not knowing anything about anything. But her doing the Black Widow work after the organisation was disassembled is big thing, when it shouldn't happen. Natasha made sure of it. 

Thing is Clint is wrong about all of it. He has already thought about giving the bow, the quiver, the trick arrows and the title to the new girl. However, Kate's mum asked: "Does he think you're a super hero?" 

"No," she snapped and wept a bit more. You look at DD or Punisher and neither of them believe that they're superheroes. In Matt's case it is his passion and somewhat his duty to punish the wrongdoers and fight for the victims, but take out the powers and his costume and he becomes a normal man. Just like Clint and we already got him referring Kate as "world class archer." 

Kate's mum however would prefer girl to stick in the family business. But she says one wisdow, "All you can do is keep moving forward, even of days when honestly, it all just kind of feels like sh*t." That is the truth to which one Bronx barber would say, "Forward. Always forward."

But you cannot deny who you are and what you can do. If you have skills of a killer, than that's what you're, denying would be wrong. In Kate's case all she ever wanted was to be the Hawkeye.

So what does that girl do? She goes investigating the potential enemy that has got Clint so scared, because what else you'd do on the Christmas Eve or that's what it looked, when she went back to her apartment without Pizza dog. 

What I don't get is why Clint is being such big pussy by letting Kate go and still keep going without her even though she's at the centre of whole play? 

The biggest twist was that Yelena had appeared in New York on a contract job and her target is Clint. All because of his Ronin years spent in thedarkness. And the biggest motivation is the revenge, even though Yelene wasn't on the mountain when Natasha gave her life. 

The explanation for the hit was, "No matter what you think or how many people think or call him a hero, truth is it doesn't matter. We are defined by what we do. Not by nice words. Like it or not, there's no escaping of this."

Karma comes back calling even if we get that he has turned good again. What Fury and Shield trained him to do is the killing business.  

The clash between Maya and Ronin was disappointing with the katana in play.

I get that Shield trainers might have thought him the ways of the blade, but the whole thing is wrong when Clint is archer. His main weapon and fighting style include that weapon and using it against pistol wielding opponent is wrong in so many levels. 

Nevermind, but I was surprised by the biggest twist at the end by revealing Kate's mum with Kingpin, the actual Wilson Fisk from DD. And that she had hired Yelena for the contract gig. She must really want her girl to stick in the family business.


----------



## ctg (Dec 22, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.06 - So this is Christmas?



It's great to see Fisk in the white suit, including the cane. Kate's mum did wrong by going in business with him, but I guess she inherited the client from late husband.

It as a ballsy move for her to tell Wilson that the business between them is over. The surprise is that it was Fisk who ordered Elenore to turn in the daddy-o. Maybe even bigger thing is that Maya's uncle is the Kingpin ... and most probably Clint's informant. The man who told Ronin where to commit his purges.

Fisk rage felt a mix between the role in the comics and what we saw in Netflix's DD. It's when that fury explodes we have to be scared. He is just so relentless. And for that I loved that Clint opted to produce more trick arrows. Including some rare Stark products, even though the Pym particles are rarer.

At the Christmas party Kate's mum claimed that she had everything under the control.  

Not with the Kingpin. Never with him.

So as usual his rage starts with a war call, this time target Elenor's Christmas party. Except there was no kisses, no hugs, no pressie, but a fight.
The whole fight between the Tracksuits and our heroes were disappointing. Kate's daddy-o didn't convince me and I really hated that that did Yelena's and Kate's long hall scene with cuts.

It was even stupider, although very funny to have the tracksuit fight at the icering. How did these guys multiply so much. It was like the Matrix replication with Agent Smith trying to takd down the god Neo.

WTF Disney? What have you been putting in your hot toti?

My suspense of disbelief was completely shattered with Clint splitting bolt and Maya's man catching the bolt coming straight at him as if he's a ninja. And then Kate getting punched by Kingpin straight in the face, knocking her on floor and she's okay?









						Wilson Fisk (Earth-616)
					

Very little is known about the Kingpin before he first took command of the East Coast mobs. He has described himself, however as having been "an unpopular, blubbery child" before he began his lifelong pursuit of bodybuilding. Wilson Fisk was impoverished as a child, has claimed his father was a...




					marvel.fandom.com
				






> The Kingpin possesses the level of peak human strength with intensive exercise.[2] As Olympic weightlifter, he can lift (press) approximately 650 pounds.[66] However, he is virtually as strong as it is possible for a man to be without being strictly classified as superhuman. Fisk has demonstrated his strength sufficient enough to crush Spider-Man's web shooter without intent;[_citation needed_] casually fling open his large vault door with one arm when others such as Daredevil have struggled to open it with two arms;[67] lift and use as weapons his heavy oak desk, a large sofa,[9] and 1,500 lb barbell;[26] tear a staircase from a wall;[64] and crush people's skulls without effort



Weight over 200 kilos. He rips a car door off from the hinges and Kate's okay after the punch?

She ain't no DareDevil. She ain't Spiderman. She's just a human, very underweight to try to match Fisk level of fighter on a street fight. Man, I just let it run. In fact I stopped after Kate got out from Fisk fight without bruises or broken bones.



I stopped watching at 40 minute mark. Couldn't take it.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Dec 22, 2021)

More than anything else Hawkeye needs to take a few lessons with *Lars Anderson*. His archery skills are beyond belief.


----------



## Parson (Dec 22, 2021)

Haven't read your post yet. It's Wednesday, and I will be getting around to watching the last episode this evening. (Currently 3 pm here) and think I'll try to post something. I was waiting to post something after last week because I wanted to see how things landed.


----------



## sule (Dec 22, 2021)

I'll be honest: I was waiting for your review before I posted anything. For me, it would have felt like stepping on your toes to post my thoughts.



Spoiler: thoughts on finale



The last episode was a lot of dumb, but I enjoy dumb things so I had fun with it. For instance, my favorite part of the entire episode was Jack's argument with Armand VII. I agree with you that it was not very believable that she was able to walk away from the fight with Kingpin without any obvious injuries. The episode probably got a little too self-indulgent with the army of Tracksuits, the LARPers, all the arrows, etc. (not to mention the extended version of the Rodgers musical at the end). Also, SPOILER (since you didn't watch the entire thing): Did Maya kill Kingpin? It's a pretty common trope to do the whole "points a gun, then cut away, sound of gunshot" when a show doesn't actually want to kill someone, so I don't think they did; not to mention that this is a guy who took an arrow to the chest, a car to the side, and survived an explosion so I don't think she can get rid of him that easily. Kind of a weird ending for him (at least in this series). On the whole, I'd give the series a 5/10, 8/10 if you turn off your brain.


----------



## ctg (Dec 23, 2021)

Spoiler






sule said:


> Did Maya kill Kingpin? It's a pretty common trope to do the whole "points a gun, then cut away, sound of gunshot" when a show doesn't actually want to kill someone, so I don't think they did; not to mention that this is a guy who took an arrow to the chest, a car to the side, and survived an explosion so I don't think she can get rid of him that easily.


I agree. It's not an easy thing to take down Kingpin. Many have tried, none succeeded. It was beyond unbelivable that he can take so much punishment, before he started to look like he has, but at the same time Kate's okay, almost like Legolas in Helm's Deep.

Maybe Maya did hurt him more than others, but if that was Kinping's demise ... I don't know what to say.


----------



## ctg (Dec 30, 2021)

> The Marvel Cinematic Universe has managed to pull off a lot of truly impressive feats over the course of its decade-long march to pop culture domination. Superhero stories are cool now, and even the most casual of viewers are pretty well versed in things like chaos magic, multiverses, and Infinity Stones. Yet, despite its many successes, the MCU still struggles in several of the key areas that make comic book stories so compelling. For the most part, it’s still pretty bad at telling love stories and it’s got a lot of female characters it doesn’t always know what to do with*. But the fact that it still has such lame villains is one of the most frustrating parts of the franchise. *











						Hawkeye: The Wasted Potential of Wilson Fisk’s MCU Return
					

Though it’s great to have Vincent D’Onofrio back in the Marvel universe, Wilson Fisk’s Hawkeye return was more than a bit disappointing.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## Parson (Dec 30, 2021)

I've finished Hawkeye on Disney. I won't say it's an utter waste. There were times when I found it quite charming. I liked it best when the action was the least. I liked the interplay between Hawkeye and Kate Bishop. I really liked how he wants to leave the "hero" business, and she desperately wants to get in. I liked the fact that neither Hawkeye nor Kate have "super" powers beyond being extremely skilled and unbelievably lucky.

I did not like the ending at all. It was completely over the top. Outside of being immortal, no one could have survived, and yet somehow our heroes do.

(I wrote this at least a week ago and never posted it before. Sigh! .... Old age I guess.)


----------



## New (Jan 6, 2022)

I've seen a great meme, but can't find it at the moment. Instead of the inscription "Thanos was right" on the sink, there was an inscription "nobody watches your show". I watched the whole thing, it had literally a few moments - a waste of time and boredom


----------



## Parson (Jan 6, 2022)

@New ... Parson considers a waste of boredom. Does that mean that it wasn't boring?


----------



## Harpo (Jan 13, 2022)

My friend Seth has just made a Lego Kate Bishop figure.


----------

